# I'm looking at a Ford 6610



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It's a 2wd late '80's, looks ok, are they generally good or are they troublesome?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

6610 were good tractors with tough transmissions. Is this tractor equipped with Dual-power? If so be sure it operates correctly in high & low speeds. Check condition(PH) of coolant & engine oil for coolant contamination. I've owned a 6700 for several yrs that a couple of yrs before I purchased required having a"crate engine" installed due to getting a hole cylinder wall from cavitation.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Worked closely with a neighbor who owned a 6610 w/factory cab. Seemed like a good pulling tractor but as mentioned, coolant maintenance was important. It ran daily for chores as his largest tractor. He had overheat issues more than a few times when pulling a 3x16" plow in clay soil and seemed a little light in the front, but generally a good all around tractor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

